# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Boy 3D Prints Own Prosthetic Hand

## Larry

Incredible indeed.  This young man who was born without a fully developed hand was able to print out his own hand on a Makerbot Replicator 3D Printer.  He also changes out the pieces quite often, allowing him to customize the look to however he's feeling that day.  Pretty incredible stuff:

----------

